

Cisco Pushing 'Cloud Connect' Router Firmware, Allows Web History Tracking - Father
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/06/29/1425210/cisco-pushing-cloud-connect-router-firmware-allows-web-history-tracking

======
emeraldd
A friend of mine just sent this my direction. Looks like I won't be looking at
Cisco consumer grade hardware anytime soon.

~~~
Father
Certainly a bizarre move by Cisco. Besides the data tracking and privacy
issues; imagine the damages if they ever had a security breach.

4\. Your Responsibilities as a Cisco Connect Cloud User You are responsible
for any data that is sent or received by you and/or any other party in
connection with your access to and/or use of the Service used in connection
with your account. You agree that Cisco will not be liable to you or any
others for any loss or damages due to your use of the Service.

